# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  Несколько программ для определения "железа"

## PavelA

Ссылки добавлю попозже.

1 Checkcfg  - делает отчет в формате ini-файла. Не инсталлируется.
Есть вторая часть sklad, которая позволяет собирать отчеты в базу.

2.Everest - достаточно известная платная программа для анализа "железа", и не только.

3. SiSoft Sandra - неплохой, навороченный анализатор.

4. Hwinfo - версия под Дос, загружается с дискеты и определяет "железо" по своей базе, а не по реестру системы.
 Hwinfo32 - виндусовая версия. Есть предположение, что она все-таки берет данные из реестра, а не с железки.

5 SIW (System Info for Windows) - по облику и подобию похожа на everest,
но бесплатна. Сайт: http://www.gtopala.com/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Rene-gad

> 2.Everest - достаточно известная платная программа для анализа "железа", и не только.


Есть еще Др.Хардваре: http://www.drhardware.de/

----------


## anton_dr

CPU-Z иногда полезен.

----------


## PavelA

Я пробовал много чего.
Для наиболее точного определения  - hwinfo с загрузкой из-под Дос хорошо помогает.
Для сбора И-ции - checkcfg + sklad. В моей базе сейчас около 250 компьютеров.

Да, забыл еще Aida есть.

----------


## anton_dr

Кстати, давно как-то искал софт для учета техники.
Как я понимаю, твоё решение - checkcfg + sklad. Можно подробнее про него? Можно в отдельной теме.

----------


## PavelA

Да, пока это мое локальное решение. У склада база на dbf-файлах, по локалке доступ организовать не получалось пока.

Где это описать, в каком разделе? Просто это как бы оффтопик для нашего форума.
Хотя я использую иногда chkcfg для поиска малваре, он показывает Автозапуск программ. Простейших можно там запросто увидеть.

----------


## borka

> Да, забыл еще Aida есть.


Была. Ныне это Everest.  :Wink: 
Здесь пишут:
"MONTR&Eacute;AL, CANADA (April 19, 2004) -- Lavalys Consulting Group, today officially announced that it has appointed effective January 1, 2004 former AIDA32 project leader, Tam&aacute;s Mikl&oacute;s to its executive management team. In his new role of CTO and Executive Vice President of Engineering Research and Development, Tam&aacute;s will head up R&D for Lavalys including the development of its flagship award winning EVEREST, a breakthrough technology that enables the cost-effective delivery of network audit and change management."
Через 30 секунд идет переадресация на Everest.
CPU-Z.

----------


## Surfer

http://www.cpuid.com/pcwizard.php

----------

